# Q sauce



## kingoh4 (Mar 26, 2007)

I love the taste of good sauce and it looks as if SloFlaQuer has a great on and I'll get to trying it very soon.
I have another I have been using for 25yrs. or so and have had few comments(neg.) about it; being the purist I am, I want the meat to be the flavor and the sauce the condiment. That said my sauce only has 6 ingredients and taste as good as the off the shelf straight sauces(nothing fancy- just a moisturizer).


Stan's Pretty Good BBQ Sauce

64oz.-cheap ketchup
2cups - firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup - freshly squeezed lemonade
1 cup - melted butter
1/4 cup - liquid smoke
2 tbls. - Worchestershire sauce

Combine and mix well using a stick blender; bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer for about 30 min. stirring occasionally.

Bump it byusing some Balsamic vinegar.

note:
If you have a way to catch your diippings from a long smoke.
If you have a dislike for the bottle... this will get the job done. Never mind the fat(or seperate it if you must) this gives much more flavor , however use it  as soon as you can - the fat don't like sitting in the fridge. Besides BBQ shouldn't be a diet food!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 26, 2007)

Stan -

Maybe it the ketsup? Try Heinz! Actually doesn't sound bad. I use lemons alot never tried Lemonade.


----------



## kingoh4 (Mar 27, 2007)

Did I say lemonade? It *is* lemon! And the catsup, the cheaper the better. I think I kinda phrased my statement a little fuzzy, I have had *few negitive remarks. *
That happens more often than I like to admit,HeHeHe!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmmm sharing the "pretty good" recipes with the negative remarks.. sounds like you're holdin out on us king... we might have to put gunslinger on ya, I hear he has a new rope.

Really though thanks for sharing. I put it in my sauce files. Keep those recipes comin

Keep Smokin


----------



## kingoh4 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's not nice to pick on people with problems. Mine is Lesdexia. Things get a little fuzzy in the head you know. O.K. This time it's " I've *not* had any bad comments on the sauce . Opperative word being *NOT*. Maybe .


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi King -

I know about Dyslexia I have the same problem although not to bad unless I'm tired. I helps me not to look directly at the words but above or to the side of them. Bigger print also helps.


----------



## meowey (Mar 28, 2007)

Simpe recipes are usually good.  Take the original Buffalo Wings sauce for example - it uses only 2 ingredients.

I may give your sauce a try kingoh4.  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## guido (Mar 28, 2007)

Butter and hot sauce?


----------



## meowey (Mar 28, 2007)

Yup!  Frank's Original Lousiana Hot Sauce and melted butter!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

